# Meriwether County......



## DoubleRR (Feb 10, 2006)

Myself and another guy are trying to find some Meriwether county land that we could lease to start a bow only club/lease...if anybody knows of such ground or a person or persons that we could contact and talk to about starting this bow club we would really like to hear from you....Thanks!
DoubleRR
Peachtree City


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 19, 2006)

There has to be some ground in Meriwether county that somebody knows about...that can be leased for a bow only club......somebody HEPLPPPPPPPP!
Thanks!
RR


----------



## Goatman70 (Feb 21, 2006)

hard to find around our neck of the woods, land that is.


----------



## hotrod (Feb 22, 2006)

doublerr, The sprewell bluff WMA is bowonly, and its in meriwether cty. its only 20.00 bucks to hunt.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 22, 2006)

I have chased some whitetails down there.....but, we enjoy the playing in the dirt with food plots, feeders, digital cam trackers, QDM, bowhunting private ground, etc....its hard to do all of that on public ground...we have/had a  great spot but are probably losing it....some "Dudes" (gun hunters)with very deep pockets have offered our land owner as much $$$$$ as it takes to get the land we have leased....we are/was leasing it for $15 an acre...the "Dudes" said $30 plus an acre would be no problem....the ground is only 500 acres.......Thanks for the thought!
DoubleRR


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 22, 2006)

Just as I suspected.....got the phone call a few minutes ago...out leased land from last year is not going to be leased by a timber management company that represents some doctors, lawyers and pro baseball players....must be nice to have that kind of money.......well here we go again...any suggestions.....club openings.....land available to lease....I AM ALL EARS!!!!!!!!!!

DoubleRR


----------



## Slayer (Feb 22, 2006)

*not in Meriwether.....*

but shoot Randy a PM...he started a "QDM" in Lamar Co....it's bow only...do a search and look at some of the beasts that they got on trailcams...and they have found several skulls that would make ya cry......limited members, fair price and it's Randy's families land...no timber company to deal with....might take ya some time to get a slot...but trust me ...its worth it!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 23, 2006)

In my #6 post ..it should have said the land is NOW leased by the timber management comapany representing the BIG MONEY dudes!


----------



## Huntr (Feb 26, 2006)

*Huntr*

Hey Double RR,
   That's Crazy how money can influence someone's decision. We have some land we hunt in Meriwether 800 acres and 10 members. But it's not bow only and we don't have any openings. We try to shoot 125" plus deer and take about 2 each of the last three years. We also try to shoot as many does as possible. How many does did you all try to shoot each year? Sounds like you all had a really great place? Huntr


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 26, 2006)

It was a great place to hunt.....we ran two feeders (500 acres) most of the year and got hundreds of pictures......The P&Y ten pointer that I shot was in three different pictures that we had....but he did not ever come to one of the feeders and get his picture taken......it was pretty "kewl" when the ten pointer was coming through the woods behind a mature doe I immediately recognized him.....four of us took 10 does off of the property this last season....we have some awesome pictures of bucks that are still running around that property too.....I hope they live a long long life.....I am definetly bummed out over losing that land.....STILL LOOKING and open to some Meriwether deer hunting possibilities.....land to lease, bow club openings, gun club openings, ETC!
DoubleRR (Rocky Reimer)


----------



## Huntr (Feb 27, 2006)

*Meriwether Co.*

We normally try to shoot between 15-20 does if possible. I will definitely keep my ears open for anyone needing members in any Meriwether clubs. I seen some of your pics on the message board. Nice deer. We have been hunting in the club we are in now for 3 yrs. We have taken a few nice deer 120's-mid 130's. Each year seems to get better. How long did you all hunt the land you were hunting and what type of deer did you all try to take? It's interesting to talk to someone who tries to grow big deer in the same county. The genetics always seemed better in Harris or Troup co. But I believe Meriwether is getting better each year. Thanks!


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 27, 2006)

I only got to hunt the property for this last year...the club had been going for quite a few years.....the feeding has been going for the last four or five years....Thanks for your messages.....Rocky


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 1, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Huntr (Mar 1, 2006)

Ttt??? What does this mean?


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 1, 2006)

To the top......


----------



## Win Mag (Mar 2, 2006)

DoubleRR,

I know what you mean by losing some good land.  I've been trying to find some land in Meriwether and it seems to be impossible to find land for lease and/or a club.

Win Mag


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 3, 2006)

Some people don't realize how lucky they are to be in a long term lease or own their own land. We have lost very good deer hunting land in Meriwether county twice in the last three deer seasons.... I know where an excellent piece of Meriwther land is, that has sat idle for the last two seasons just so that "the poachers" have a place to night hunt and then brag about the big bucks that they kill....."sour grapes" here...Sorry!....
DoubleRR


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Mar 7, 2006)

*How can I find RANDY?*

I'm looking for a bow only hunt club.  how can I find this Randy person?  What is his forum name?

thanks




			
				Slayer said:
			
		

> but shoot Randy a PM...he started a "QDM" in Lamar Co....it's bow only...do a search and look at some of the beasts that they got on trailcams...and they have found several skulls that would make ya cry......limited members, fair price and it's Randy's families land...no timber company to deal with....might take ya some time to get a slot...but trust me ...its worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 7, 2006)

He is "Randy"


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 7, 2006)

Go to the top of this page and click on the members list and look under the letter "R" for Randy and you can see all of his post's and threads...you can also send him a private message.....I met with Randy last year and he gave me and my son a tour of his club land...we would have joined if it was closer to my home......Good Luck!
DoubleRR (Rocky Reimer, Peachtree City)


----------



## Huntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Double RR,
  How many people do you have looking for a place to hunt?
Man, that really is a shame to lose you other land due to some ball players with lots of money. Did the land owner give ya'll a time frame or anything to get your camp or tree stands out? We lost some land in Jones co. that we had managed for five years back in 1998. And we had only 30 days to get all of our stuff out. That land was sold for commercial /residential development or subdivided (620 acres).  Huntr


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 11, 2006)

Right now it is just me and my hunting buddy looking....the land owner asked us to get our stands our by turkey season or right after the season is over....we are still looking so if anybody knows of something that might be a possibility for us, by all means let us know......Thanks!
Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 22, 2006)

*Bowhunting Meriwether county!*

Bttt


----------

